

A simple tool for bulletproof web typography - franze
http://ffffallback.com/

======
akent
Dup, see discussion here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2468376>

------
ComputerGuru
Completely OT: I'd consider this to be one of the worst domain names ever.

~~~
bkudria
You'll enjoy <http://rrrrthats5rs.com> then.

